# Temporizador 555 minutos horas



## apmilena (Dic 1, 2008)

Tengo que hacer como proyecto un dispositivo capaz de cargar mediante un teclado el tiempo inicial de un
examen y a través de un pulsador se pondrá en marcha y contara descendentemente hasta acabar el tiempo. El tiempo, horas y minutos habran de ser visualizados por display i emitir un
señal acústico cada 30 minutos y los ultimos 15 i 5 minutos otro señal acústico diferente a los anteriores.
Yo tenia pensado configurar un 555 astable para que me de una señal cada 1minuto(0.01666HZ) mandar esa salida a un contador que vaya de 9 a 0 descedentemente, pasar x un convertidor BCD(7447) y al display de anodo comun).
Otra salida mandarla a un divisor para disminuir la frecuencia por 10 luego a un contador que vaya solo de 5 a 0, bcd+display(ya tengo los 2 displais de minutos).
Otra salida mandarla a un divisor para disminuir la frecuencia por 60 contador de 9 a 0 +bcd+display y ya tengo todos los displays.
Me estoy centrando primero en hacer esta parte aunque no estoy muy seguro como hacerlo ni de que contadores ni como conectarlos, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
Lo de introducir los numeros con teclado se que es presetear los contadores pero tampoco se como hacerlo.
gracias


----------



## Ferny (Dic 1, 2008)

[idea]¿Y por qué no usas un PIC? Tu proyecto se simplificaría mucho...[/idea]


----------



## Meta (Dic 1, 2008)

Puedes usar un PIC muy precioso para hacer lo que pides, también con AVR.


----------



## apmilena (Dic 1, 2008)

sk aun no e dado microcontroladores pero si se simplifica mucho pues ya me estoy informaciónrmando, agradeceria alguna pequeña explicacion para mi caso


----------



## Lloyder (Dic 4, 2008)

NP de digital, no? intentalo con 555 monoestables. Sino, otra alternativa es con un 555 astable con contadores como el 74192 o 193 para hacer de división de frecuencia, así alargar el tiempo. Esos son contadores son de 4 bits (contar hasta 15) si no es suficiente puedes utilizar un contador de 12 bits, hasta 4095. Con este tienes un margen de división de frecuencia muy alto. pero luego cuando llegues hasta el numero deseado habrás que reunir ese número en un solo bit con el que vas a encender o apagar lo que sea.

un saludo.


----------

